# sound studio mixing table



## shopman (Feb 14, 2013)

Have a friend who wanted one of these for his studio. Prices for these in the catalogs were about 5K. I never did one before but by scaling off of some pictures and getting accurate measurements of the equipment from my friend I was able to build this for about a third of the catalog price. It breaks down into three sections for transportation.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Really nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow fantastic job. They fit perfectly. That can be tough when the components are not there with you to test fit.


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

very nice build


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice! That came out really well. And it looks great loaded with the equipment.


----------



## jlouki01 (Feb 25, 2013)

Super functional!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Very functional. The design is perfectly structured. It really looks great.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice! And nice savings for your friend as well! Is the center equipment's angle adjustable or fixed? If its fixed you matched the angle perfectly.


----------



## shopman (Feb 14, 2013)

*angle*



<*(((>< said:


> Very nice! And nice savings for your friend as well! Is the center equipment's angle adjustable or fixed? If its fixed you matched the angle perfectly.



My friend made a cardboard template of the center mixer profile. i worked off of that. It was very nerve racking not having all the equipment there.


----------



## banginonabudget (Feb 25, 2013)

shopman said:


> My friend made a cardboard template of the center mixer profile. i worked off of that. It was very nerve racking not having all the equipment there.


Fooled me with not having all the equipment there with you. You did a great job with the measurements and finish is great.

Rookie question: Is that birch or oak ply?


----------



## shopman (Feb 14, 2013)

*plywood*



banginonabudget said:


> Fooled me with not having all the equipment there with you. You did a great job with the measurements and finish is great.
> 
> Rookie question: Is that birch or oak ply?



Thank you. That is oak plywood with solid oak banding and trim finished with a waterbase clear poly


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice job! The nice thing about rack gear is that it's all the same width! 19" if I remember correctly? I built a small one for my recording interface gear when I used to play drums. It was nowhere NEAR as beautiful as yours is though!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome mixing table! Well planned and well measured, great fit on seeing all the equipments in place. Great job!


----------

